# How to tell how many puppies my Border Collie has?



## karbil (Jun 9, 2007)

I would like to find out how many puppies my Border collie is having but i dont want to go and see a vet, what should i do
P.S. Is it true that (e.g.my dog has 3 blown up nipples so does that mean my dog will have 3 pups one for each nipple?)
Thanx


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

X-rays are the best method but still not 100% accurate. You need to take her to the vet so that you will know how many pups to expect during labor.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't think an x-ray is a correct thing to do, radiation and all--most professional breeders go to vets during the dogs pregnancy and they have sonograms


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Most vets do radiography. (Aka X-rays.)


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Here in the states, you would be looked down upon if your vet wasn't a part of your dog's prenatal care, where x-rays can be taken to determine how many pups you need to plan for. I would assume the same would apply in Australia. Would it be a fair statement to say you're not an experienced breeder?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You can do X-rays or an Ultrasound, either way you should have your vet invloved in the prenatal care? How long ago did you breed your dog?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am shocked they would do x-rays, couldn't the radiation affect the mother and babes? When I go to the dentist they put this metal gown over me when they x-ray my teeth and even ask me if I could be pregnant--I am surprised if that is correct I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Here in the states, you would be looked down upon if your vet wasn't a part of your dog's prenatal care, where x-rays can be taken to determine how many pups you need to plan for. I would assume the same would apply in Australia. Would it be a fair statement to say you're not an experienced breeder?


 The purpose of the x ray is several things- an idea how many pups ( like if too many), and if one is too large to know if a c section maybe required ahead of time, and of course- if the bone structures look normal.. Certain breeds use a ultrasound as a " water baby" ie too much retained water in the sack, that will not only make the pup too big to pass, but doesn't survive jeopardizing the rest of the litter behind this pup..


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Again...as every one has already said, seeing a vet is incredibly important because he/she can prevent any medical complications that may arise. I talked with someone once who had a pregnant dog who refused to see a vet...in the end, the mother died of complications - if she had just seen a vet it could have been avoided entirely.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I would like to find out how many puppies my Border collie is having but i dont want to go and see a vet, what should i do


Don't you see? It's a trick question. There is no way to answer it satisfactorily because the OP has already dismissed the only logical advice anyone can give him.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Exactly Ron..
For what ever reason you dont want to see a vet, so be it. Just dont expect miracles, there is no way to get a good guess on how many pups your dog may have. Nipples alone do not mean anything. Some dogs have more pups than they have nipples, meaning that the owner then has some work to do.
Hope your fully prepared for everything a litter of pups can throw your way.

A person I know lost a cat recently because she was too ignroant to get her seen by a vet, the kittens were stuck in the birth canal and none were delivered. The poor cat was in hard labour for 3 days with no relief, no medical attention, and ultimately suffered right through it all.

I dont think you should have bred your dog in the first place if you dont want to do it responsibly. I dont care how many of the "let em breed if they wanna" supporters get ticked off by this. Its irresponsible to breed for the sake of producing more pups. No matter how you look at it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Not seeking veterinary care is considered animal abuse.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

RE: exraying bitches in whelp, I know a lot of people do this. I understand how important it can be, esp. in toy breeds to know if there is a singleton or not, what size the puppy(s) are, etc.

However, I have chosen not to do it, and do not plan on doing it with this litter either.

I will have a general idea after the ultra sound on July 9th what to expect, but I count 'em as they come out. 



Of course my girl will see the vet as soon as possible after delivery for palpation and a shot to stimulate uterine contractions if need be.

I am also using the Whelp Wise Service for this litter, so that means a lot more peace of mind for me so I can be relaxed for my maiden girl.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I am also using the Whelp Wise Service for this litter, so that means a lot more peace of mind for me so I can be relaxed for my maiden girl.


That's great! They even have "pink pads".


----------



## karbil (Jun 9, 2007)

My dog is due in 4 days now and we have already seen the vet. And we are not going to go back there for two reasons. 1. they are careless these days 2. it costs way to much just to see a simple thing...


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

If they are careless, perhaps you need to look for a new vet.


----------



## karbil (Jun 9, 2007)

Is it true that (e.g.my dog has 3 blown up nipples so does that mean my dog will have 3 pups one for each nipple?)


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

No it's not true. What did the vet do or not do that made you feel that they are careless?


----------

